# South Bend Shaper



## Steve Shannon (Apr 1, 2016)

This was a very nice week. On Wednesday, I found an ad in the local paper for an Atlas mill and South Bend shaper for one low price and less than 40 minutes away. I called the number but got the answering machine. Later I called again and got a person. She was very nice and said her husband would call back. As soon as he did I jumped in my 4Runner and drove to see the machines. They looked great. I've already posted these pictures in the Atlas forum, but I realized I should also post the shaper photos here.












And the contents of the drawer:


It runs great. I don't spot any missing or broken pieces. Now I just have to figure out how to get it from my garage, across rough grass, to my shop. 


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## aametalmaster (Apr 1, 2016)

Very nice find...Bob


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2016)

Very nice looking machine, congrats on the find!


----------



## sbx (Apr 1, 2016)

Awesome! Congrats. I want.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 1, 2016)

Good for you!


----------



## kvt (Apr 1, 2016)

looks like you started cleaning it already.   Nice find.


----------



## core-oil (Apr 1, 2016)

Awesome & useful little machine Steve, good for you, & the scenic backdrop of hills behind the shaper is magic as well.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 1, 2016)

kvt said:


> looks like you started cleaning it already.   Nice find.


Nope, it came looking that nice. The only thing I cleaned was the plate with data. 


 Steve Shannon


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 1, 2016)

core-oil said:


> Awesome & useful little machine Steve, good for you, & the scenic backdrop of hills behind the shaper is magic as well.


That's the Continental Divide. 


 Steve Shannon


----------



## A618fan2 (Apr 2, 2016)

Wow - that's sweet.  And if you ever have to replace the screens in your shop windows your all set ;-> (noticing the NOS insert tool in the drawer)


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 2, 2016)

A618fan2 said:


> Wow - that's sweet.  And if you ever have to replace the screens in your shop windows your all set ;-> (noticing the NOS insert tool in the drawer)


That's what I said!


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 2, 2016)

Good for you!!  Lucky to find either of those in a week, let-alone both in one house!


----------



## aametalmaster (Apr 2, 2016)

1953


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 2, 2016)

aametalmaster said:


> 1953


Thank you. That's just a couple years before I was born.
The serial number plate was loose in the drawer. I haven't found where it's supposed to be attached. Would someone tell me?


----------



## aametalmaster (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't think I have ever seen a plate on a SBL Shaper. Let me look around...Bob


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 2, 2016)

The more I look at the plate I realize, the motor has been changed and this is The plate off the original motor.


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## aametalmaster (Apr 2, 2016)

I did find a plate mounted to a SB shaper. Its right under the handwheel on the pulley side. If you have yahoo shaper group here is a pic...Bob
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups...l&sortOrder=asc&photoFilter=ALL#zax/237475313


----------



## aametalmaster (Apr 2, 2016)

Just found another pic with the plate on the other side under the door cover. Hmmm..Bob


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice find!! We sometimes get lucky!


----------

